# I want to wok in Canada!!



## Kabir (May 1, 2011)

Hi folks,

I am 22 years old from an Army Background.
I have done BA (Honours) in Psychology in addition to Economics in Graduation(10+2+3 system). I am currently pursuing MBA (Marketing) from a Tier-B College in *India*. I am back from UK after 3 months of the scholorship I recieved from college.

Basically now a year is left for completion of my MBA degree.
I want to shift to Canada for the work life. I have a 3 Months full-time Internship project experience in automobile industry. Please guide me the steps I need to take to get a job in Canada or maybe a path that can lead me to Canada.

Waiting for an answer in anticipation.

Adios!
Kabir


----------



## PhilBell (Nov 4, 2009)

Immigrating to Canada

Try the above link lots of information there :ranger:


----------



## Londonuck (May 3, 2011)

Chinese cooking?


----------

